# Houston we have a problem or Motorola



## nutpn (Jun 9, 2011)

I am in a mighty confused state,I have heard and read and saw where the droid bionic was took apart and it had the TI omap processor,well I can say that mine dont ,all the system info apps,benchmark apps and every other app that can identify the system all say it has the arm v7 rev2 processor,so did motorola let some of the early bionics out by mistake,because in the early specs before it went back to the drawing board- it was stated that it would have the arm processor,then they changed to the ti omap 4430,so if anyone has any info and wants to check their bionic,please let me know what theirs says,did motorola change their mind and go with the arm,if so why did some say the omap processor-confused..


----------



## Selvedge630 (Jul 18, 2011)

The TI OMAP 4430 uses ARMv7 architecture. There is no problem.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

